# Child killed in McPherson County farming accident



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have never heard of anything like this happening. There's still tillage going on here and know what they're talking about as far as what broke but would never have thought about this happening. I suspect the spring bottomed out or over extended and the weight of the disc broke the adjusting spring handle off.

Tragic. Can't imagine the Grandpa ever getting over this.

http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Child-killed-in-McPherson-farming-accident-403154126.html


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is a real shame; I hate stories like that. My cousin had a rock or something come thru his back window last year; he was lucky it did not hit him. It can happen so damn fast.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very heartbreaking....and will be very difficult for the grandfather as you said Grateful. It will take a very strong faith to get him thru it ....as he will never get over it. He will never look at farming with the same joy. I know McPherson Kansas very well. Pretty sure our member Nitram is not very far from there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Sad and tragic event. Prayers for this family.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

That's very tragic. My prayers are sent for the family.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

I hate to hear about someone so young. Praying for the family.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What terrible news. I've wondered about similar happening when the leaf spring trips on my moldboard plow are fully tripped, a whole lot of energy stored inches from the back window.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our prayers for the family and friends. Their faith will get them through but their lives are changed forever.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

So Sad. Our thoughts and prayers for the family

Joe Bob & Bonnie


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Very sad. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife just watched the video at the link and couple things she observed, one is where's the terrace? The tractor is supposedly sitting right where it happened as the glass and spring are still on the ground around the tractor. She also noticed that the spring looks brand new like someone might have just replaced it. Just a couple observations. I noticed a lot of rust on the adjustment rod.

She and her Dad had to replace the springs on the Amco Bog Harrow here after one spring broke so she's very familiar with the tension adjustment device that broke on this disc.

For those that don't do tillage, here's a pretty good look at what broke on the disc, notice the two grease and dust covered springs and the rod in front of them. I'm sure the Crust Buster is probably not designed exactly like the Amco but it gives you an idea of what broke. The slide bushing has to be kept greased or it could gall and bind up. The spring assembly controls how much weight is thrown on the front or rear gangs of discs. If not adjusted correctly you will either having crowning up of the soil behind the disc or it will throw too much to each side and have a slight gully to it. I told my we ought to check both discs adjustment rods for wear as they are constantly sliding on the bushing between the two springs when being used. Just something you don't really think too much about until you hear about something like this happening.

Anyway my heart and prayers pour out to the family.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Unthinkable


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Very, very sad. SO terrible to lose a child, I can't imagine (and don't want to).

Tragic but just one of those things... could have happened at any time-- stress fracture or defect in the steel, who knows...

My brother-in-law took his 4890 Case 4wd over to help some Mennonite neighbors who had a silage wagon buried in a wet spot... they chained off to the tongue of the wagon and dropped the 7/8 pin through the tongue clevis, and he started pulling with the 4wd... the pin SPLIT in two and the chain snapped back, propelling half the pin through both his rear and front windows in the cab. He said he didn't know HOW it didn't hit him, but he was pretty sure he'd have been dead if it had... both holes were lined up with the seat, more or less. The neighbor did buy new front and back glass for the cab, and Chuck took his tractor home and they decided to shovel the wagon out before retrieving it from the mudhole...

Anyway, it's just one of those things, you just never know...

When my Dad was a young teenager, he and Grandpa were paying for the Shiner place by baling and selling a lot of square bales of hay... Grandpa had an old New Holland baler with the Wisconsin engine driving the flywheel via a belt... he pulled it with the Ford 8N "Golden Jubilee" tractor, and Dad raked with the older flathead 8N they called "Junkpile"... Anyway, Grandpa was making a turn one day in the corner of the field when the flywheel came loose from the baler, hit the ground, and took off like a rocket across the field. It hit the tire and made a deep dent/cut in the steel of the fender and bounced right over Grandpa (this was about a hundred and fifty pound flywheel on the front of the baler) and sailed off across the pasture before coming to rest... Dad always said that if it had happened a few seconds before when he was going straight, it would have hit him directly and would certainly have killed him... and they'd have certainly lost the farm because it would have been just Dad, who was still a kid, and Grandma. Fortunately it happened when he was in a turn and the tire and fender protected him-- it bounced off the tire and crushed in/ripped the sheet metal of the fender as it bounced off and sailed over/in front of him across the field... I used to rake with that tractor and the dent/rip in the sheet metal was there until we finally sold it for salvage...

Ya just never know... just one of those things... It can happen SO fast, and no matter how careful you are...

Later and God bless the family... OL J R


----------

